# North East Bean Roasters



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

New the world of good coffee, im in search of a good roaster in the area.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I get my beans from Pumphreys in Blaydon, they also have a little shop in the Grainger Market.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

There is however a new player in the toon. The Ouseburn Coffee Company, these guys have only been about since April but they are already making quite an impression. I'm just in the process of putting together a little write up about them but you should check them out. They love to talk coffee with visitors. You'll find them in Foundry Lane.

I just tried these and they where lovely










Here's their web address

http://ouseburncoffee.wordpress.com/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers guys !

Delivery is an option. I should have been more specific with location. I'm in Teesside so looking for somewhere a bit closer really.

I do like the look of Ouseburn though. Might order online.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If there are good roasters on Teesside then it's a well kept secret (I'm in Hartlepool).

That's why I roast my own!

But mail order used to do me fine.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have added to the Roasters list

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

You're welcome Glenn, hope you're well.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I've forgot about Ouseburn, did hear about them a few weeks ago, will have to have a pop down for a wee chat and of course, place an order.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi there, originally from Hartlepool myself







Must be great to roast your own beans. May well have a go one day.



vintagecigarman said:


> If there are good roasters on Teesside then it's a well kept secret (I'm in Hartlepool).
> 
> That's why I roast my own!
> 
> ...


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Ordered from Ouseburn, exciting times !

Having them grind it for me though as I won't have my grinder until xmas.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried the Ouseburn coffee a few months ago. I like the concept of being a 'community' style roastery and they are certainly friendly! They have an espresso machine which has seen better days set up in reception and a brand new 6 or 8 kilo roaster (although my memory is bad!). I bought two of their coffees which were a couple of weeks old and to be honest, neither impressed but I will go back and buy some more before I pass comment. I think us home roasters always think we make stuff that others cannot touch!


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Which coffee did you try?

I'm on Foundry No1 at the moment which seems nice to me, although only compared to Lavazza pre ground.

I also have Pure Lintong to try out.


----------

